# Baggy shorts, a rant and need advice...



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

OK, so I have been riding a couple years now, the first year I was using chamois/liner Pearl Izumi under regular lightweight baggy shorts and last year I bought some Pearl Izumi shorts with a new detachable liner so I decided to get a couple pair of new baggy's and liners for the new year.

I went to 3 shops and all of the had nothing but black stuff down to below my knees. I can find stuff in other colors I like online but the prices are so high I don't care to buy and hassle with returning if I don't like the fit, etc. I mean I know why we use black shorts as it shows less staining but really, I live in Dallas Texas, our starting grids at races might as well be the surface of the sun, I don't need to be looking like I came from the wake of a famous mountain biker in black/gray shorts and a black jersey with a dark gray helmet cooking me in direct sunlight.

So, I am considering buying some nice light shorts that I like and can pick up at a reasonable price locally, some thin athletic shorts im material similar to the tech shorts I ride in and just pick up some new liners to go with them. Is this smart or should I just suck it up and buy real shorts at $50-80 a pair?


----------



## azfishman (May 7, 2010)

I'd try to get some MTB specific shorts first. Most internet companies have great return policies, Hucknroll is one of them. I always look on their closeouts and last years models sales to get decent shorts. I really like the Dakine syncline and anything by Royal racing. Department of goods sometimes has great specials.


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of bibs rather than std chamois bottoms so I buy baggies/boardshorts to wear over my bibs. I browse the clearance racks at surfshops, rei and online dealers (like hucknroll) for deals. I also don't like wearing the chamois before/after rides for any extended length of time so having separate chamois allows me change out of it.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Board shorts over chamois for me as well. Usually pick up a couple pair of O'neil or similar board shorts at Costco each spring for under 20 bucks each. Works great but if you are racing just make sure the crotch is not too deep. That might be a problem for some but it's never been an issue catching on the seat for me.


----------



## Kevin_K (Sep 26, 2011)

I just picked up the fox baseline combo from bluesky cycling for $54 + shipping and am very happy with them. The shorts are padded well and breathe very well. Both the jersey and shorts have zip up pockets too, which are nice. May want to try those? They have fast shipping and a good return policy. They have some Hoss shorts too that are different patterns for a good price also!


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

Why would you wear board shorts over knicks? They don't add anything except maybe get caught on your seat. If you are racing why not just wear bib-knicks? I realise the look isn't for everyone but its not like you are hanging out at the pub in them- race and get changed afterwards?
Of course i'm a roadie turned MTB'er though...


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a road biker before mtbr. I already had several Castelli, pearl izumi and capo bibs (ans sdorts) I prefer bibs and shorts over them. I prefer bibs because the purpose of bibs is to NOT have a waste band that is tight around your middle, Which can be restricting and uncomfortable. Plus bibs have " suspenders so they dont ride down. Try some. You won't regret it. Ont tip is get a good brand. Don't cheap out. You get what you pay for. Look to spend ~$80 to ~150 for a good pair. I just got a pair of castelli Velocissimo for $56 shipped from ebay. They are REALLY nice. I bought some cool night digi camo shorts at ross for $16. I wear shorts over my kit to keep it from getting dirt stains/ damage. I would rather screw up a pr of $16 shorts than $100 bibs!


----------



## HalFliP (Mar 15, 2009)

TLD Skyline.....Baggy but not too. They breathe well and are super comfortable. $65. 5 color options.....Pricepoint had the Brown on sale a while back.........for like $50. I love mine....will be buying another pair.


----------



## Jfdawson (Feb 15, 2012)

If you ever try bibs you'll not go back to baggy's for comfort. Sine you live in Dallas, I suggest Plano cycle or Richardson bikemart to try. The RBM store on Campbell/coit has a large selection but price for the good stuff will be $ 80+ ..... And for bibs probably $150+

Join DORBA and you get a discount at most retail stores.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

m3bas said:


> Why would you wear board shorts over knicks? They don't add anything except maybe get caught on your seat. If you are racing why not just wear bib-knicks? I realise the look isn't for everyone but its not like you are hanging out at the pub in them- race and get changed afterwards?
> Of course i'm a roadie turned MTB'er though...


WTH are knicks? If you are referring to padded lycra shorts then to answer the question, I guess I wear board shorts over them so I don't look like a roadie turned mtb'r.


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

Knickers= 3/4 length ( below the knee, but above the calf)


----------



## dobovedo (Feb 13, 2011)

eatdrinkride said:


> WTH are knicks? If you are referring to padded lycra shorts then to answer the question, I guess I wear board shorts over them so I don't look like a roadie turned mtb'r.


Knicks = Knickers, over the knee length for cooler weather.

I don't really have an answer for the OP, except to say that if you go for online options, I love Voler products, and have them in multiple styles and weights. They have a great fit, hold up well under heavy use, the prices are very competitive, and their return policy and customer support is solid. (No, I'm not an employee).

I know it's a matter of personal preference as to "look", but I wear bib-style shorts/knickers/tights (full leg) and rarely wear baggies over them. They're more comfortable, more form fitting, less snag and drag. I throw on a pair of shorts for the pub afterward. For both road and MTB, I'm more about performance and comfort, and don't much care if someone else thinks I look like a dork on a bike.

Cause let's face it, none of us looks cool in those helmets anyway. 

For commuting, weather it's business or social destination, I wear a Voler tri-short (triathlon) that has shorter leg length and thinner pad, and wear durable but stylish looking shorts/pants over them. I typically get those from REI.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Just went with my first bibs this week. They were very comfortable. I'm sold! First day I went with the bib with some baggies I had cut the liner out of. Second day I just went with the bib. Felt better without the outter shell. I understand the deal about folks being uncomfortable about the look of tights but, they feel better to me.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

HalFliP said:


> TLD Skyline.....Baggy but not too. They breathe well and are super comfortable. $65. 5 color options.....Pricepoint had the Brown on sale a while back.........for like $50. I love mine....will be buying another pair.


2nd the TLD Skyline's. Wear over the liner of your choice. And if any shorts are too long for you, just get them hemmed.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I wear under armor boxer jocks daily, and just toss cheap gym shorts over them to ride. Cheap, easy, comfy.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I live in AZ and have he same problem...I am learning how sew. My first shorts will be light tan, no seams in the crotch, cargo pockets and just the right length!


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I live in AZ and have the same problem...I am learning how sew. My first shorts will be light tan, no seams in the crotch, cargo pockets and just the right length!


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Pearl Izumi Canyon shorts are available in grey and light brown. Only downside is they only have one pocket at the knee.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I hate liners, they just don't hold my junk close enough to not get slammed often, so I got some high end road shorts that hold things much closer to the body, then I wear the baggie shorts of my choice. I was thinking I might need a cup until I came up with this combination, no junk slams in the 6 months I've been wearing road shorts under my baggies. 
You could do like Lance (Robin Williams calls Lance the Uniballer) get one ball cut off, and solve half of the slamming problem, but the road shorts seem to work great,(no surgery neccessary) Happy Trails


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

My combo for all day comfort, Pearl Izumi bib with a Dickie's short over. I get great comfort and junk padding, plus the dickies are really durable and protect the more expensive bib in crashes and snags from bushes and trees, plus you get pockets that are easier to access than stopping to grab something out of your pack.


----------



## AlterZgo (Mar 7, 2012)

OK. I just started mountain biking again after a 6 yr hiatus. I picked up a pair of mtn biking shorts (baggy shorts w/ liner/chamois). I don't get it. It's fvcking hot and seems pointless. I went back to my road biking shorts and have better mobility and comfort.

Other than the look, is there any benefit whatsoever to mtn biking shorts? I don't really need pockets as I have pockets on my jersey and lots of storage on my camelbak.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

AlterZgo said:


> Other than the look, is there any benefit whatsoever to mtn biking shorts? I don't really need pockets as I have pockets on my jersey and lots of storage on my camelbak.


The baggies have saved my ass from getting hamburgered a couple of times. I probably would have had the naked ride of shame in lycra.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

madsedan said:


> So, I am considering buying some nice light shorts that I like and can pick up at a reasonable price locally, some thin athletic shorts im material similar to the tech shorts I ride in and just pick up some new liners to go with them.


Yup, this. You can choose shorts and liners separately to get the best combo at the best price.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Liners that I've had are a bit flimsy, they don't hold the junk tight enough, I keep getteing ball bashed, I like road bike shorts under shorts of my choice, road shorts hold the junk tighter against the body.


----------



## Reverend_Maynard (Mar 16, 2012)

I too found road shorts to be far better than any liner or MTB short. If you must wear baggies over them go ahead, but I don't. If there's someone on the trails who's going to look down on me 'cause I'm wearing cycling gear, I don't care about their opinion anyway.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

I wear roadie chamois shorts under cheap board shorts. As mentioned previously choose board shorts that don't have a baggy crotch.
I've tried riding with just the chamois, but I found that the nose of my saddle would often 'hook' the lycra/spandex seat of the short when I would transition myself off the rear of the saddle. That stretchy material would not allow me to get back at the most crucial of times. I've had this problem with baggies that have stretchy material in the seat too. Why they would make mtb shorts with a stretchy seat makes no sense to me. Some of the new board shorts are now stretchy as well.
Most board shorts do not stretch and will slide all around the saddle as needed. They wick moisture and dry quickly. Pretty darn durable too for how thin they are. 
And I often swim in the creek / lake after a ride.
O'neal and Hurley seem to be pretty good for our purposes. At least in the $10-$20 price range when on sale or clearance.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I used to ride in spandex, the padding in roadie bib's is always much better than in off-the-shelf baggies. I thought baggies were just the product of insecurity with body image, self-loathing, homophobia, or just seeking an MTB identity.
Then I moved to SoCal where rocks and branches would quickly rip holes in Spandex - baggy shorts made of woven fabrics are so much more durable. 
So, baggies over bib's are a great way to go for comfort and durability, though wearing two pairs of shorts can be hot. DirtBaggies are vented baggies tethered to mesh bib liners for cool comfort, with the protection of a woven fabric. They're out of the price range of the OP, but they might work for others here.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

living in dallas, wearing black shorts has been greatly dramatized... the heat is the heat and it isnt your shorts, most of our trails are in the trees and you are moving quickly enough when riding to negate any heat created by sun absorption...so if you want another color, say its fashion, not comfort, you desire

that said, check out some of the newer board shorts with 4 way stretch, super lightweight, breathable and stretchy....you can find them with welded seams as well for additional comfort

I agree that bibs are more comfortable in fit, but the problem is most bibs are meant to be worn standalone and dont breath as well and get hotter than a liner short (which is very thin/meshy)...dirt baggies as mentioned above are the first liner bib ive seen, but they are $$$


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

I run bibs and picked up some columbia hiking shorts to ride in. waterproof, Breathable and comfortable. I wear them over the bibs and that seems to work great.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I ride with baggy shorts (hiking/trekking) but some riding lyrca shorts underneath (cause Im fat and no one wants to see a fat guy in those tight shorts)...I have different colors I rotate...from gray/olive drab/black...maybe that would work..it works for me...it gets pretty hot here in the summer (NC)..but its seems to do well..even under very humid conditions.....the lycra shorts I wear I got from REI on sale....and the hiking/trekking shorts I got a couple of pair from columbia (for my birthday I think) and the others from sams club a looong time ago...all of them have held together very well cept one has a stitch come out in the bottom area...hopefully I will get it fixed soon.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I wear knickers or a pair of tri shorts under shorts - found 2 pair of Gramici climbing shorts at the thrift store. They have a gusseted crotch which may not be necessary over the chamois, but for long rides, I don't need any extra seams in there to chaffe me up. The tri shorts are light but don't come down as far on the thigh and that's why I like the shorts over them. The knickers can be hot, but depending on the weather, I like the extra coveragedown past my knees - cuts down on whips and scrapes from bushes and saplings during tight turns. They are also great under the Gramici pants I also got at the thrift store (not the same trip, but I wondered if they were the same person's) in the cold weather. I've been out with them in the low 20s without any problem. I love cold weather riding...


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

I wear bibs and shorts over them when the needed. Roadie stuff is mo comfy in the heat down here too. Looks are secondary to me as well. 
Now more peeps are riding in roadie gear then ever down here too...Function over form I say..


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Have you looked at the REI Novara line? I am short and hate the "yo-boy" type shorts that are too long. My Novara's are great.

Novara Exposure Double Bike Shorts - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## Guaro (Apr 13, 2012)

bump


----------



## WWStone (Oct 5, 2005)

+1 for knickers w/boardshorts...I use O'neill Superfreaks. They have a large leg opening and a 21" inseam which means they will cover up knee pads while standing and don't ride up the knee pad when pedaling. Stretch in all the right areas w/o being to stretchy, the material is thicker than most 4-way stretch fabrics. I have six pairs of superfreaks and have never had a single problem with tears or frayed seams. 

My first pair bought in 2007 are still going strong with many miles on them. I’ve also tried Hyperfreaks, they were to thin and felt like I was wearing silk boxers…ugghh. 
I used to be gym rat, so I have rather large quads and haven’t really found any mtb specific shorts that just fit right. Although after using this combo I just stopped looking years ago. Oh well that’s just my 2 cents….


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Tim-ti said:


> Then I moved to SoCal where rocks and branches would quickly rip holes in Spandex - baggy shorts made of woven fabrics are so much more durable.
> So, baggies over bib's are a great way to go for comfort and durability, though wearing two pairs of shorts can be hot. DirtBaggies are vented baggies tethered to mesh bib liners for cool comfort, with the protection of a woven fabric. They're out of the price range of the OP, but they might work for others here.


That's why I wear baggies over the road shorts, too. I can't imagine my bibs would hold up too well to even a hip-check fall onto rocks, or snags from branches and twigs reaching out. So the baggies provide an extra measure of protection.

I have pretty good luck w/ mesh athletic shorts over my road shorts or good liners. I've found some brands (Champion, Russell) that aren't too baggy, eg, ganster bball shorts, and aren't super long. They don't hang up on the nose of the seat, and since they are light and mesh, are pretty cool. I do have a couple pair of mtb shorts w/ integrated liners, but I'm usually just as comfortable, if not moreso, in the liner/athletic short combo.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

I though I was the only one to go bib with shorts over top. PI bibs with Fox shorts on top. Just ordered these: Men's Ether Plaid Shorts with Liner | ZOIC Clothing- Mountain Bike Clothing and Accessories for Men, Women and Kids

in black plaid, tried on obnoxious neon blue in my local shop. Worse case scenario, if the under short sucks, I'll just wear them over bibs


----------

